# Schools in Joburg



## Ann39 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi, can somone provide with a list of good private schools in Joburg? Sandton/Morningside area?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Crawford is pretty good.
most of the older ones like Saints or Brecia you need to have been around for a bit


----------



## Ann39 (Nov 17, 2011)

Daxk said:


> Crawford is pretty good.
> most of the older ones like Saints or Brecia you need to have been around for a bit


ok thnx! will do some research


----------



## bokbabe (Nov 28, 2010)

Ann39 said:


> Hi, can somone provide with a list of good private schools in Joburg? Sandton/Morningside area?


Redhill maybe? 

I'm a product of Brescia House and so I can recommend it but, like Daxk says (and it's probably one of the first times I've agreed with him  ), you have to either have history with the school, or have had their names down forever!

Good Luck!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

bokbabe said:


> Redhill maybe?
> 
> I'm a product of Brescia House and so I can recommend it but, like Daxk says (and it's probably one of the first times I've agreed with him  ), you have to either have history with the school, or have had their names down forever!
> 
> Good Luck!


Its ok, bokbabe, you will grow to love me.


----------

